# FM/CFS - Canadian Publicity Campaign



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From the Co-Cure mailing list comes this good news:


> quote:FM-CFS Canada on 'Good Cause Award' shortlistFM & CFS movement could benefit from 2 million dollar (Canadian) publicitycampaign(Ottawa, Ontario, Canada - Wednesday, 24, August, 2004) Along with morethan 250 other good causes, FM-CFS Canada applied to the Good Cause Awardlaunched this year by DDB Canada in partnership with the National Post,Global TV and Telus to help a deserving cause. Announced today, theshortlist of five finalists includes Canada's FM-CFS Canada.The timing of the Good Cause Award fits perfectly with the planned nationalcampaign, would add a big boost, and would help Canada's community tofinally come together. Working with patient groups across Canada, thenational awareness and education campaign aims to build a database ofpatients to help researchers and to put everyone's voices together to callfor long-overdue change, while distributing free educational materialsacross the country.FM-CFS Canada Chairman Graham Mayes states "These life-changing illnessescause great harm to too many of Canada's families and leave too many peoplebattling alone. The basic needs of this community for educational materials,basic research, and better treatment have not been met, but are easilywithin society's reach."Executive Director John Ernst notes the seredipidity in finding a new andtremendous offer such as the Good Cause Award just in advance of themovement's plans to launch a low-budget national campaign. "DDB Canada'sinitiative to create the Good Cause Award brings into being the one element,their contribution, that would truly lead to the success of a first-evernational awareness program directed at more than one million Canadians andtheir families."Well-respected community and technology business leader David Mann, formerChairman of FM-CFS Canada, and now retired from these roles due toFibromyalgia, had this to say "I am very pleased that we have been able toapply for this good cause award because there can be no better cause thanhelping thousands of Canadian families struggling with these disorders. Byhighlighting their plight, publicizing their pain and starting the processof making the public aware of their needs, we can initiate a more positivepathway to wellness for this very large group of ill people".The next step in the competition is a live presentation on September 16th,with the final winner announced September 17th.- 30 -For more information:John ErnstExecutive DirectorFM-CFS Canada1-800-565-HOPE (4673)or directly: 613.565.0283office###fm-cfs.ca http://fm-cfs.ca To send a note of support to help us make the case, email tooffice###fm-cfs.caFor the Good Cause Award and the four other shortlist recipients: http://www.goodcauseaward.ca/


----------

